# Ninco Regional Race September 29



## GW/TRP (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey Everybody,

The Race Place will have a regional Ninco race on the 29th of September.
There are plenty of parts and cars, come practice on Sunday. Plastic cars only on the 175' replica of Daytona International Speedway 12:00 noon til 3pm. 

Best Regards,
Greg Walker
The Race Place
386-295-1371


----------



## GW/TRP (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey Ninco Cup racers,

We had a full track yesterday and the non magnet Ninco Cup cars performed well. The best time was in the 9's on the 175' replica of DIS. We'll be practicing again next Sunday so everyone can come by and get used to the track for the Ninco World Cup Regional. The test and tune definately made a difference in getting the cars to handle better with no magnets.

Best Regards,
Greg Walker
The Race Place


----------



## GW/TRP (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey Everybody,

The results and pictures are on www.myseries.org under events.

Best Regards,
Greg Walker
The Race Place


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

GW/TRP said:


> Hey Everybody,
> 
> The results and pictures are on www.myseries.org under events.
> 
> ...


Looked like a fun race and great results! Nice lap time on the podium racers too! What were they racing, if you know? Just curious if it was anything like our local Regional winners.

Thanks for posting up!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------

